# Willow Creek Farm 2017



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

So, we've had an interesting beginning to our kidding season...3 uneventful twin births & one high-maintenance, Pregnancy Toxemia, sleep-depriving, had-to-induce, Quad birth (& lost 1 on Day 3). We have 4 girls left to kid...i'm certain there's twins in all 4 and relatively confident that at least 2 (maybe 3) have triplets...time will tell!








Day 147...just put in kidding pen for delivery...definitely twins, but thinking trips







This is a big doe when NOT pregnant~so looks are deceiving...she still has a month to go #242lbs







Duchess is due the 23rd...had trips last year, thinking the same this year.







This is Duchess's sister Lucy & she is due March 1st, she also had trips last year even though we guessed twins~she just hid them well...so anticipating trips again, but would be happy with twins!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good luck!! Im so glad kidding season is almost done here lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, they look good.


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Dala had trips today!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

They are adorable


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following!!
Those babies are adorable!!!! I like Boer babies! :-D


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They're beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! So sorry for the tough case of toxemia & quads but otherwise sounds like a healthy successful season so far!


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Does anyone have any tried-&-true tricks to get babies to take to a bottle? 2 out of 3 have lost wt as of Day 2/3 & the 3rd has only maintained...they nurse frequently, doe has plenty of water & nutrition-just afraid she doesn't have an adequate supply..want to supplement w/ milk replacer-not turn them into bottle babies. I don't have another Doe to graft a baby to, and my next 2 does to kid are probably having trips. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds like her milk is coming in late. Check and see if she has milk or colostrum in her udder. Getting them to take a bottle is about the same as getting them to nurse. You can put molasses on the nipple, pry open their mouth and put the nipple in, try it in the dark, put/touch their tail area, and the like. 

Congrats, they're adorable


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Put a towel in the doe's stall so it smells like her and not like your laundry. Separate the kids with a wire panel or similar just for 3 hours or so to get them hungry. (you can also see how much her udder fills during this time).

Get your bottle with formula ready right at 100* F. Kneel in the pen with the kids. Tuck a bum between your knees so the kid can't back away. Put that towel that smells like the dam completely over the head so only the nose is showing and get the bottle upright and in the mouth. Once they learn it, they won't forget! Just give them a few ounces each if they latch successfully since you don't want a huge change of milk in their stomachs then let them back with the doe to fill their stomachs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

It is a lot of work when they have preg toxemia. 

The kids are adorable, congrats.


----------

